

HTML5 Web-Based Music Player - simontabor
http://audio.simontabor.com

======
TazeTSchnitzel
Firefox doesn't support range, and this site doesn't using something to fill
in for its lack of support. :(

~~~
simontabor
Sorry! Unfortunately I haven't got round to doing extra support yet - Chrome
is the only browser that supports everything there at the moment. I'll sort it
out with Modernizr when I get some time.

